# Encapsulado metalico versus plastico



## endryc1 (Ene 30, 2013)

quisiera saber si hacer un   amplificador con transistores con encapsulado plastico y  otro igual pero con metalicos daran la misma potencia. mas directo 2sc5200 y comp versus mj15024 y comp


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 30, 2013)

Y si análizás las especificaciones técnicas de ambos, en particular las resistencias térmicas de cada encapsulado?????


----------



## endryc1 (Ene 30, 2013)

me refiero a si dara mas potencia  con plasticos o con metalicos, yo se por el datasheet que los 5200 tienen mas ganancia, pero los metalicos aguantan mas potencia y mi pregunta es si la hfe sera mas importante que el aguante de potencia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2013)

Si el amplificador ya está armado ambos tipos de transistores te darán la misma potencia.

Si se reemplazara en un amplificador el encapsulado plástico por metálico la disminución de la resistencia térmica de la cápsula da como resultado una disminución de la temperatura de trabajo de la juntura y se gana algo de seguridad de funcionamiento, pero *no* mas potencia.

Respecto a la potencia:
Si es un amplificador en "Desarrollo" se puede aprovechar la mayor superficie de la curva SOA (Cápsula metálica) para conseguir algo mas de potencia.
Esto siempre que el encapsulado metálico posea una mayor de área de operación segura (SOA) respecto a su equivalente plástico..


----------



## ezedemontegrande (Ene 30, 2013)

La ganancia de un amplificador no depende del hfe de los transistores, por lo general depende de componentes (por lo general uno o varios resistores) cuyo valor determinas vos en el diseño. Lo que tenés que ver es la potencia que puede disipar el transistor y asignarle la ganancia en función de ella.

Saludos!


----------



## endryc1 (Ene 30, 2013)

o sea para un mismo plano es mejor quedarme con los metalicos que son de 250w , si o si?


----------



## MemphisJr (Ene 30, 2013)

pues si ya que la disipacion de calor sera mas eficaz, y mas seguro el funcionamiento del ampli ademas es mas facil remplazarlos y o moverlos de lugar,eso a mi parecer y segun e notado yo mas duraderos.

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2013)

endryc1 dijo:


> o sea para un mismo plano es mejor quedarme con los metalicos que son de 250w , si o si?



*No*, además de la capacidad de disipación de potencia existen otros factores que determinan que tipo de transistor (Cápsula) emplear.

*Espacio físico* donde montar los transistores, la cápsula metálica ocupa mas espacio que la plástica.
*Posibilidades de armado*, la cápsula plástica es mas versátil para ser colocada en algún sitio.
*Costo*, una cápsula metálica es de mayor costo que una plástica.
*Costo de tornillería/ferretería de montaje*, la cápsula plástica se coloca con un solo tornillo o sin tornillo con un broche de presión, y esto en grandes cantidades se hace relevante.


----------



## endryc1 (Feb 8, 2013)

bueno por cuestiones de comodidad y otras cosas me quedo con los metalicos porque ya los tengo montados en los disipadores, quiero hacer el plano que es de una pagina francesa, despues lo voy a subir  para que lo vean.


----------

